# Nerve Conduction Study



## tabbsmith (Sep 25, 2008)

I work in Chiropratic clinic who does NCV Testing in the office.  The previous manager billed the services this way:

95900
95903 76 (3) units
95904 76 (6) units


I feel way it were billed it is incorrect.   I think the services should be billed this way:

95900
95903 (1)
95903 (2) 76 59
95904 (1)
95904 (5) 76 59

Please advise me on the correct coding on how to bill these services.  This is an urgent matter.

thanks


----------



## amolson1325 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have to agree more with the first set of codes. I really don't see a reason why you should split the 95903 and 95904 like you did. Now if they were add-on codes you would split them like that. 

Take a look at Appendix J in you CPT it gives you a graph of the max on those treatments for the specific area and for each of those codes. So if you are within the max you should be able to bill 95903X3 and 90504X6 because they allow you that many tests.

I do agree with adding the -59 though.

I don't know if I'm correct but this is what I see....take a look at that Appendix J.  Hope this helps....


----------



## nelsong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

The way ive done it (we are an IDTF) is you first see the diagnosis and depending on it you have to put a certain number of units (which is the amount of nerves that are stimulated in the NCV study). I think the CPT book has a chart for it with the diagnosis and the units that should be billed. If you wish for me to argument, send me a PM.

Good things

nelsong5


----------



## scorrado (Sep 29, 2008)

It is rare that you would bill for 95900 and 95903 together. In fact, I dont think that has every happened where I work. I would double check that the doctor did indeed do both of those.


----------

